# Arson About at Broadford Works



## Seahorse (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh dear, another fire at Broadford. There'll be nothing left of it soon. 

http://local.stv.tv/aberdeen/news/34840-investigation-launched-after-fire-rips-through-factory/



> An investigation has been launched to establish if a fire at a disused factory in Aberdeen was started deliberately.
> 
> Four fire appliances attended the blaze at the Broadford Works on Maberley Street after the alarm was raised at 8.15pm on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfrsteve (Apr 16, 2012)

i went to broadford works yesterday with another member from here , was amazed at the size of the place, and the amount of crap that was lying about. we seen a group of neds when we were walking about but they never bothered us. i said to my friend i was with " i bet theres a fire here tonight" didnt think it would actually happen.


----------

